# More girly parts and questions...



## buzymom13 (May 15, 2012)

These are pics from today of my Olivia (Reg. Nigerian Dwarf).  The lady I bought her from said she is due any day...what ya think?  


















  This is how wide she is now.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

All I can say is "soon". Can't give you a better guess than that, sorry, lol. It is a hard pic to guess by but I'm thinking, maybe, within a week..or 2? But there are a LOT more experienced goat owners here.  And I'm going to guess maybe 2 kids. We shall see!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

Have you checked her ligaments?


----------



## buzymom13 (May 15, 2012)

I'm a newbie....so I'm still learning.... don't know how to check the ligaments.

   I appreciate your opinion though....


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

Ohhhh, ok. Let me look for the link on how to check. I'm not great at explaining things like that, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

Here's one source. You can also search how-to videos on Youtube. 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## buzymom13 (May 15, 2012)

Thankx!


----------



## buzymom13 (May 17, 2012)

Just heard from my friend whose doe was bred the same time as my Olivia.  Her doe, Moo is in labor....


   I went out and took new pics of Olivia...

   I'm a newbie but I think that her ligaments are gone since 2 days ago....


----------



## GLENMAR (May 17, 2012)

She looks ready to blow!!


----------



## crazyland (May 17, 2012)

Congrats! It is going to be real soon!


----------



## Bedste (May 17, 2012)

I love this part.........  when I am not the one waiting...  Looking forward to the pics.....  Congratulations


----------



## GLENMAR (May 17, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> I love this part.........  when I am not the one waiting...  Looking forward to the pics.....  Congratulations


----------



## buzymom13 (May 18, 2012)

Well I keep checking on Olivia.  She gotten to wear she looks at me like "You AGAIN?"  when I walk into the barn.

   It looks to me like the baby bump has shifted  and also looks like her hips back by her tail are sunken 

  I'm hoping that means soon.....


----------



## craftymama86 (May 18, 2012)

YAY! Yep, it's going to be soon!!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 18, 2012)




----------



## buzymom13 (May 19, 2012)

Still waiting.....


----------



## craftymama86 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Bedste (May 19, 2012)

update please?


----------



## buzymom13 (May 20, 2012)

Well we finished the outside fencing for the goats and got them out for a bit today.... These are the shots of her today.... PLEASE!!!!  tell me it looks like she's at least progressing along?   UGH!!!


   She winked at me today  is that doe code?  LOL


----------



## Missy (May 20, 2012)

Wide load 

poor girl, I am not sure how much longer you have to wait, I personally see no boom yet. Her udder is about as big as my girl's udder and mine is due somewhere between 5/31-and 6/2.


----------



## swiss.susan (May 20, 2012)

She looks close, but not imminent.  Check those ligaments and look for a "shine" on the udder.  Watch her behaviour, if she is in a herd you will notice her off to herself, usually standing in a corner


----------



## swiss.susan (May 20, 2012)

at the top of her tail head, going diagonally on either side you will feel two "pencil" like ligaments.  As they get closer to freshening these will soften and disappear when she is imminent.  If they are hard as pencils you know she isn't ready yet.  They can also fool you, I had several does that one ligament would disappear and the other never did.  Sometimes you have to really dig to find them, some are very easy to find.  Each doe is different, some will bag up and some won't.  Alot of mine would get a shine on thier udder during early labor.  I would often find a doe in labor alone in a corner of the barn.  If you have watched her and know her habits, you will catch it when she acts different.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 21, 2012)

Well I dunno what to say....  Olivia is still waddling...still wide load and STILL not having this baby!!!!

   The side bumps have moved downwards... Her hips are looking sunken to me....  she stands and looks at me like "What?!"  when I talk to her.  

     UGH!!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 21, 2012)

I would love to know how many are in there.


----------



## marliah (May 21, 2012)

She looks close but not imminent to me. I would guess a few days to a week. Unless she is a first freshener,  in that case she may be real lose.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 21, 2012)

She's a first freshener....she's about 4 yrs old.... 

  A lady who has a lot of experience with sheep birthing (not sure what ya call it with sheep sorry) looked at her tonite and said that she thinks she's carrying 2 kids and that she's "close".


   I'm hoping she's right!!!


----------



## mabeane (May 22, 2012)

Being in the waiting mode with a wide load doe I will state the obvious..as each passes she is getting closer! :/ The anticipation is grueling for me, how about you?


----------



## buzymom13 (May 22, 2012)

Yes I realize that each day is one day closer...LOL  It's like being a kid waiting for Christmas!!!  


  Here's pics from this morning....  

   Yes I'm obsessing....












  This is what she's been doing with her tail for the last day...  Up until now her tail has been flat against her hips/up


----------



## Bedste (May 22, 2012)

What kind of goat is she?  I say TODAY!  She is huge..... she is going to have quads.....  2 girls and 2 boys.... I like playing this game.    Do you feel any ligaments?


----------



## buzymom13 (May 22, 2012)

She's a FF 4 yr old Registerd Nigerian Dwarf...


    I "think" I feel ligaments but her belly has REALLY shifted and her area between the "pin bone" and tail looks sunken to me.   I'm a newbie and this is our first kidding so I'm unsure of terms and all....


   I like the excitement but I'd really like to see the baby/ies    LOL


----------



## Bedste (May 22, 2012)

My Nubian was this large and had quads.... but if she is a smaller goat then maybe they get this big with one or two.  I noticed what I thought was dimples on either side of her tail both years about 12 hours before delivery.

Do you know the date she bred and how close she is to the due date?


----------



## buzymom13 (May 22, 2012)

The lady I bought her from had a Nigerian that was bred the same time and she had her kid last week...  So she's due....  

   I know she looks like she needs a "wide load" sign and flashing lights....LOL


----------



## Missy (May 22, 2012)

Wow what is it with huge pregnant does on here. She looks like she is going to have a litter. Better tie her down so she doesn't float away!!


----------



## buzymom13 (May 23, 2012)

We're getting there I think... Today I took a chair inside the fence and Olivia stood for well over 20 minutes just letting me rub her chin and neck...and sides.  



















  I'm seeing a sunken area on her tail that wasn't like that before....  not sure if you can see it in this pic.


----------



## southern oaks (May 23, 2012)

I am in the same anticipation game you are in. I am wanting badly to post pics but i am so new that i can't do that yet. so i am watching yours with anticipation that i might find something new to go on...


----------



## buzymom13 (May 23, 2012)

You're welcome to wait with me...LOL

   I think I'm seeing her having some early contractions... keep running down every few minutes to check on her.  I'm new...  not sure what to notice.

    We'll be NEW together.


----------



## Bedste (May 23, 2012)

pawing the ground....... moaning......


----------



## buzymom13 (May 24, 2012)

Olivia....is STILL holding out!


----------



## crazyland (May 24, 2012)

Oh boy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 25, 2012)




----------



## buzymom13 (May 25, 2012)

I think Olivia has decided NOT to have her baby/ies...LOL  No real change.  Noticed she's "twitching" on her right side but not sure if that's just muscle spasms...  ligaments feel "lower" if that makes sense 

  Saw her yawn this morning...but then again so was I (yawning)....  

   She's definitely moving/waddling slower and I'm sure she's *wide load* maxxed out....


----------



## buzymom13 (May 26, 2012)

I swear if this Olivia doesn't give up the kid soon I'm going to lose my mind!!!!

   Oh wait I lost my mind already!!!!




LOL   She's panting today and moving around sort of anxious...  Her tail is standing more upright and isn't going down like it was before.


----------



## crazyland (May 26, 2012)

Hahaha she sure is having fun with you! 
Maybe next week after you have lost your mind several more times.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 26, 2012)

I don't think she can go another week...poor thing.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 27, 2012)

wow .That would drive me nuts.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 28, 2012)

Ok we have an udder that is doubled in size and firm!!!  We're yawning and talking and the ligaments are gone!!!!

  WOOOHOOOO   So how long do we have to wait?


----------



## Bedste (May 28, 2012)

buzymom13 said:
			
		

> Ok we have an udder that is doubled in size and firm!!!  We're yawning and talking and the ligaments are gone!!!!
> 
> WOOOHOOOO   So how long do we have to wait?


HOURS


----------



## Bedste (May 28, 2012)

FINALLY!  I expect any min to see your pics of cute little twins....... maybe one buckling and one doeling.....

Wouldn't that be perfect!  What a memorial DAY!  Hope you didn't have any plans to cancel.  Looks like you need to stay close to home today.  One sure way to get her to kid is to take off and go to wal-mart...  happens to me every time.  

I suggest you get the probiotic paste ready the suction bulb just incase you have to help one of the babies get that gunk out.... and your vitamin E pills.  

So exciting.... woo hoo.....


----------



## crazyland (May 28, 2012)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 28, 2012)

I am thinking 3 she is huge.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 28, 2012)

Well spent most of the day and afternoon sitting with Olivia in the heat in the barn and we're still waiting.  She's panting... pacing/up and down....  talking/yawning...ligaments are gone completely....  

    How the heck long should this take?


----------



## crazyland (May 28, 2012)

As soon as you fall asleep. 

I'll be looking forward to photos in the morning I guess. Hope you manage a little sleep!


----------



## Bedste (May 28, 2012)

my doe last kidding she went into false labor 2 weeks before she kidded.  I know exactly how you are feeling.....  I am so excited to find out how many kids she is carrying and see how cute they are.  Waiting with you!  Cant wait to see pics


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 29, 2012)

I just read the whole thread.. 

Ya she needs a 'WIDE LOAD'sign for sure ! 

But....... I know a way to make her give birth sooner..


Come here.. *whisper* do mouth-to-mouth, blow as hard as you can, and the babies will just pop out..


worked for me ! On my invisble goat, on my huge invisible farm.


----------



## crazyland (May 29, 2012)

it is morning! Any babies? Did you get any sleep? Lol


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 29, 2012)

Little late getting here, but very cool thread  I hope we get to see some kids this morning.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 29, 2012)

Very sorry to have to post this... we were up all nite.  Olivia's first kid came out all twisted up and was very hard for her to birth.  By the time she had gotten done with number 1 (it didn't survive)  number 2 had also passed away.

   She's still acting like she's having contractions so we're watching carefully.

  Sorry it ended this way.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

Have you called the vet out?  It sounds like you might need some assistance.


----------



## redtailgal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Bedste (May 29, 2012)

I am so so so very sorry friend....  I know this is hard.


----------



## crazyland (May 29, 2012)

I am so sorry you lost them. Hope Olivia will be ok.


----------



## Missy (May 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Keep us posted, good luck!


----------



## buzymom13 (May 29, 2012)

thankx to all.  Olivia is doing ok now.  I spoke with my friend/breeder who sold her to me and also had my other friend (who has experience with this stuff) and they both felt she was doing ok.  

  It was hard but we're all doing ok.  My friend/breeder was so upset because she didn't want our first kidding to go so badly...she's even offered to give me a little doeling who's a blue eyed blonde so the kids will have a little one...  

  We really like the support we've gotten ...thankx so much!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 29, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 29, 2012)

So so so sorry


----------



## Bedste (May 29, 2012)

that was really nice of her to offer the blue eyed blond...  people can be so kind.   We would all love to see pics should you choose to "adopt" the little Scandinavian doeling ....  it was a nice offer.  Hug Hug


----------



## marliah (May 30, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry  my ff had triplets and none of them made it. It's sad when that happens.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 30, 2012)

awwww...so sorry


----------

